# Cadian Chick conversion



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

pasted from other thread

I'm using sergeant arms, boots, empty helmet, ammo belt accessories from cadian sprues, and legs (minus the boots) and Female torso from old dark eldar sprues from the DE/marine box set. 

I shaved away the spiky bits off of the legs, and shaved off most (except the breasts) off the torso, then I added greenstuff to the legs to transition from the eldar legs to the manboots. I shaved down the groin to make it less manly (not that eldar are that manly to begin with) I also greenstuffed some cargo pockets on the legs and scratched some seems down the groin and the inside of the legs.

I also carved off the huge eldar hair off of a head and drilled out the inside of the empty cadian helmet, and I stuck the eldar head into the halmet (to hide the ears) then I glued a shaved topknot from a different eldar head under the helmet in the back. I greenstuffed the upsidedown "T" shaped belt onto the midriff and then sculpted in some cloth folds under that, in edition I sculpted a turtle neck colar for the neck (as the DE neck was a joke)


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Outstanding conversion. It's hard to tell that it wasn't a actual model.(And that's a good thing):


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice job, excellent work on the conversion.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Honestly, I'm not a fan. I like the idea, but how many female soldiers have you seen with bumps in their armour?

good job on the paint, and good luck carrying it on


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

torealis said:


> Honestly, I'm not a fan. I like the idea, but how many female soldiers have you seen with bumps in their armour?
> 
> good job on the paint, and good luck carrying it on


That rather sexiest and i would keep that view to your self in the future, just cus she is in the army does not mean she cant have breasts. 

that is one fantastic model keep up the good work.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

i think she needs a breast live otherwise great job


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

well, I would hope to think that in 38,000 years we are able to finally overcome sexism.

thats why she's a sergeant.

also, the body armor we use today is soft kevlar, so it would be comfortable for women, however, I think the hard carapace/flak armor that cadians wear would be a bit uncomfortable.

more power to the women.


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

The first thing I thought was that she looked like a bit of a post-op. She has quite... manly arms... and large hands...


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

shes also the same height as the men, she must be be of ancient northern europa stock.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

roberto2391 said:


> That rather sexiest and i would keep that view to your self in the future, just cus she is in the army does not mean she cant have breasts.
> 
> that is one fantastic model keep up the good work.


i'm not quite sure how you construed that as being sexist, i was talking about modern females in the army, none of whom have big madonna cones on their flak jackets.

I get your point about the hard shell, but a) that doesnt look like a hard shell, and b) if it was going to be a hard shelled armour, then i doubt madonna cones would be on the cards, just an expanded chest piece.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have no problem with the molding on the armour for breasts. Look at the battle sisters and tell me they don't have the same thing guys....


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

agreed, however this was on the dark eldar torso which I used as a base for the conversion. I also wanted to emphasize as much of the female form as possible to contrast the masculinity of the other models. while not going the route of the miniskirt, as that's just dumb.

I don't know if you noticed, but most other races females have sculpted breastplates too. as do all teh female armored models in fantasy.


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

In the grim darkness of the far future, all boobies are covered with androgynous armor plating...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

torealis said:


> Honestly, I'm not a fan. I like the idea, but how many female soldiers have you seen with bumps in their armour?
> 
> good job on the paint, and good luck carrying it on


 
Admittedly, Cadian Shock Troops are supposed to be about 50% female-- EVERYONE serves. At this scale, though, particularly with body armor on, you wouldn't really be able to see a difference, so most people just paint the Cadians as they are, and maybe apply slightly redder lips to a few models here and there if they're particularly detail-oriented. 

However, one of the signature aspects of female miniatures, in general, is unrealistic boobs, because there's no other way to see a difference easily besides having like....F-cup knockers on a model. More to the point, it's hard to sculpt boobs that aren't gigantic. I tried, and it didn't look right (particularly on a Champion of Slaanesh...) so they ended up being as big as the Space Marine's head... but hey, it's Slaanesh, so it works where I've sculpted it, I suppose. The one odd exception that comes to mind with the gigantic boob rule seems to be the old female Commissar (which is a favorite model of mine, just because it's so very Blanche-esque with how the overcoat and top are done, and I really think 40k could use more models that look like his artwork.)

I do like the conversion, though-- it came out really well, and it shouldn't look out of place next to unconverted Cadians. Good green stuff work, in particular-- I'm learning to sculpt these days, since my painting is at a level where I can make money, and it's amazing how much harder it is to MAKE a model to paint, rather than just painting it.


----------



## NiGhTloRd (Mar 17, 2008)

i like it ... it shows it can be done and "the all serve bit " makes me wonder how GW has'nt picked up on it ... well made
My daughter was considering a all female army and had the choice of battle sisters or wytches from dark eldar ... she of course preferred the wytches as they look cool and can have a army of em ...but female company of IG would be good.

Again well done :victory:


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

my IG army, won't be all female, just a few here and there. i have decided that i am going to go with a mechanized guard (meaning lots of chimeras) for 5th edition, I assembled my first chimera today actually.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

first, let me say that the model itself is pretty well done...the arms look a little off compared to the willowy torso though. If you really want armored titties, you might be better off just sticking a little GS on a Cadian torso, or beefing up the dark eldar body a bit just to keep the body in scale with the limbs. But still, a good conversion and great paint. Good job.

Now I go into the tangentially related rant about 'breastplates.' And this is not a knock against the original poster or his style. I'm just expressing my preferences.

Frankly, I always hated the giant armored tits concept. It makes the Sisters of Battle look cheap and slutty, which is not how I picture battle nuns. Considering power armor was designed for a 7 foot tall barrel-chested superman, I don't see why they couldn't squeeze their stripper jugs into a standard chest piece. The shape of the SM chest plate is more than ample, even scaled down for size to protect even the juggiest of death-nuns.

Armor does NOT need to lift and separate. One hard shell over the chest will give better impact protection than some complex set of cups and plates designed to individually protect what (to a lifelong, fully fanatical soldier) are, essentially, useless sacks of fat, at the expense of making the chestpiece itself weaker and easier to cave in. Good news, you didn't get any unsightly cuts on your fantastic jugs...the bad news is, your chest cavity was completely caved in by the blast. But you died looking sexy.

Besides, the imperial warmachine is all about pragmatism. You have to armor an entire planet, you're going to make everything as simple and uniform as possible. Everyone gets the same carapace chesplate (within their size range) because the Munitorium cannot be bothered to personally size every soldier's armor to fit their cup size. Big breasts? You get a bigger chest plate. Stuff those cans into a single shell breastplate and call them extra padding.

There's nothing sexist about it. It's straight up pragmatism. You make armor in small, medium and large, adjustable padding and straps and call it a day. You're here to fight, not be a runway model. In fact, putting giant tits on combat armor *is* sexist, because it's going out of your way to define a woman by her breasts and not, say, her sense of practicality that favors simplicity and protection over showing the guys how big her knockers are.

You don't see female US Army combat soldiers running around in hooker heels and miniskirts on the battlefield, do you? Then why would you put giant armored stripper tits on a guardswoman?


----------



## NiGhTloRd (Mar 17, 2008)

:laugh: I'msorry that made me laugh ... a point made though ... but how are you going to know they are women for the game if they don't show some womanly form or another .... then i guess they are't quite as obvious as the wych's of the dark eldar ...though they are cool .. :biggrin:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

NiGhTloRd said:


> :laugh: I'msorry that made me laugh ... a point made though ...


<bows> I do my best ;-)



> but how are you going to know they are women for the game if they don't show some womanly form or another


The short answer is "Why does it matter?"

But if you want to flaunt your girl power, there's always the old headswap. Fantasy has a lot of heads with flowing locks, like amazons, wood elves, etc or if you want to get adventurous, a wad of greenstuff and a damp toothpick can make for sculpted locks flowing out from under helmets, etc...though really, from a pragmatic standpoint they'd probably have short hair too, but at least it's not as bad as armored Double-Ds


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

i absolutely agree with gal on this one...after all, army-issue kit comes in two sizes: too large and too small. i honestly can't see the munitorium providing female and male body armor. 

that being said, i do like the idea of the conversion. i think the dark eldar body could do with being bulked out a bit more; the arms look a bit out of place. excellent job on the head; looks like it came helmeted, very smooth.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Agreed. The head looked fantastic. Put that head even on a cadian doughboy and you'll still have a feminine model.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks for the critique everyone, but I like the model, and I am going to continue to convert them in the same way for the 5 or 6 planned women in my army. if warhammer 40k was supposed to be 100% real then we wouldn't have god emperors and demons in it.

Im going to stick with the roughneck style comic book like vision I have of my guard. they are not space marines, but they are as badass as humans come in the 41st millenium.

and about the useless sacks of fat comment, I'm pretty sure that the guard are encouraged to procreate as much as possible in between thier tours of duty, she'd want to keep them safe so she can help provide more bodies for the front lines in future generations.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Engelus said:


> thanks for the critique everyone, but I like the model, and I am going to continue to convert them in the same way for the 5 or 6 planned women in my army. if warhammer 40k was supposed to be 100% real then we wouldn't have god emperors and demons in it.


There's a difference between realism and reality. Just because you have magic and daemons doesn't mean that normal, unaltered bunny rabbits can fly at will or huge military bureaucracies will suddenly triple their budgets so they can accommodate sexy booby armor ;-) I'm not trying to nitpick or bash your style, it's just a pet peeve of mine when someone invokes one fantasy element as an excuse to completely throw out every other bit of logic or physics in a game.

But all that said, good on you. As I said, you did a good job converting that model and I look forward to seeing more... Titty armor is an unfortunate but accepted theme in GW games, so it's not out of place in the setting...even if it's something I disagree with.

As I said though, my only real suggestion would be to bulk up the torso a little. It just looks a little too small compared to the arms and legs. Maybe you can find some thinner arms, like elf arms or something?
Still, it looks good and by all means keep going.



> Im going to stick with the roughneck style comic book like vision I have of my guard. they are not space marines, but they are as badass as humans come in the 41st millenium.


Don't forget 'Space: Above and Beyond' technically about marines in space, but not Space Marines, definitely more like elite guardsmen ;-)



> and about the useless sacks of fat comment, I'm pretty sure that the guard are encouraged to procreate as much as possible in between thier tours of duty, she'd want to keep them safe so she can help provide more bodies for the front lines in future generations.


Not quite. Male soldiers are certainly encouraged to knock up as many civvies as possible, but a pregnant female soldier is essentially a casualty. Tours are long, breaks are short, and even if a guardswoman had the time off to carry and birth their future soldier, they still wouldn't need their breasts because once the kid is born it'd probably end up with family or in some imperial facility so that mommy can get back into the field as soon as she's medically capable. Meanwhile, even in the technological dark age of the 41st millennium, I'm sure imperial worlds can whip up some powdered baby forumla. 

Amazons often cut one or more breast off because they got in the way of fighting, so if a fanatically loyal and combat-ready cadian female was having trouble squeezing into her regulation armor, I'm sure the local apothecarium has some kind of less drastic breast reduction surgery available to those in need.

But, like I said...giant tin-plated stripper cans are already firmly established in GW, so even though I don't like the idea, you're certainly able to keep going. And the conversion looks good, so keep it up.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks for your backhanded yet confirming positive remarks galahad. I'm sure there were both positive and negative remarks in there somewhere. either way, conversions are fun, and if thats the only reason to do them then thats a damn good reason.

I agree that it doesn't make too much sense that a female soldier would have a custom breast plate, however my hope is that a female Sergent would be able to bribe or have one custom made.

if none of that made sense, I blame the sake.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm sorry if you thought my complements were backhanded, or if I offended you, I didn't mean anything of the sort. It *is* a good model, and I meant that.

And the idea of her getting it custom made actually sounds pretty plausible, I like it.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I meant back handed as in salt with the sugar, that kind of critique is fine with me.

I just don't see much of a point in having female guard if youre not going to blantly show them off as anything from the norm.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I like booby armor.


----------



## colonel gator (Feb 9, 2008)

excellent work ive started work for my storm troopers going along hte lines of girls in the army keep up the good work!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

by all means, keep on going man. as previously stated, you might consider bulking out the DE torso a bit...this is strictly for the sake of proportion; it looks a little flimsy for the boots and arms.

oh, and y'certainly don't have to listen to me...i don't even know what i'm saying half the time :wacko:


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd like a bulkier torso, but until I find something more substantial than the eldar torso's its probably gonna stay this way, as I feel that greenstuffing more bulk is a big time sink that I don't have the luxury of do to work and other life events. and a guard army is already a big time investment.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

hehe, certainly is...i don't even have a FOC legal army yet, and i've been at it a coulple years....

so yeah, good job all 'round on the actual modelling/painting, and good luck finishing the army! i look forward to seeing more


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

most of the women i met in the army were butcher than mike tyson i must have been born a few millenia to early but such is fate. maybe for modern day realism you could paint on a twelve oclock shadow


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh Neil, you bitch! :wink:


----------

